
Pariah moonshine - c517402
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-00660-y
======
c517402
New symmetries for elliptic curves. It seems like these pariah groups could be
used to speed up cracking elliptic curve cryptography. Does anyone have an
informed opinion?

